# [Review] 360mm Triple Radiatoren im Vergleichstest Test  Roundup



## djnoob (6. Januar 2013)

360mm Triple Radiatoren im Vergleichstest Test




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  In meinem heutigen Review geht es um zehn Radiatoren. Kategorisiert von günstig bis High End. Es gibt zahlreiche Arten und unterschiedliche Versionen von Radiatoren, aber keine ist beliebter, als die 360mm Radiatoren. Der Grund ist, das sie in viele Gehäuse passen und ohne große Modifikationen sich einbauen lassen und noch dazu, sie leisten durch ihre große Kühlfläche große Arbeit. Aquatuning hat sich die Arbeit gemacht und eine Liste erstellt, wo jeder sehen kann, welche Radiatoren in welches Gehäuse passen bzw. Kompatibel sind.
  Die Liste ist hier zu finden


*NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper Radiator 360*

  Original Verpackt und traditionell gekennzeichnet kommt der NexXxos ST30 von Alphacool in der Luftpolsterfolie umwickelt an den Kunden. Das Zubehör ist verlegt in einem kleinen Karton. Damit kein Staub und Dreck in den Radiator gelangen kann, wurden die Anschlüsse mit blauen Gummi- Pfropfen versehen, die sich leicht entfernen lassen.

* Technische Daten:*

  •    Material: Seitenteil Stahl, Gewindeeingänge Messing, Kammern und Lamellen Kupfer
  •    Farbe: schwarz
  •    Abmessungen (L x B x H): 400x124x30mm
  •    Anschlussgewindegröße: 2x 1/4Zoll
  •    Lüftergewinde: M3
  •    Gewicht: ca. 0,970kg

* Lieferumfang:*

  •    1x Radiator
  •    12x kupferfarbene M3x30mm Inbusschrauben
  •    12x kupferfarbene M3x35mm Inbusschrauben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Wie die Bezeichnung ST30 schon besagt, hat der Radiator eine Höhe Höhe von 295mm.
  Die Abstände der Lamellen sind zum größtenteils gleichmäßig. Minimale unterschiede bei der Abstände der Lamellen sind dennoch nahe der Anschlüsse des Wärmetauschers zu finden. Der Lack wurde bis auf die Ränder gut und nicht zu dick aufgetragen, hier konnte ich keine gröberen Mängel finden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Die Lamellenabstände wurden für einen Radiator mit einer Stärke von 30mm relativ groß gewählt und bestehen aus Kupfer. Anschlussmöglichkeiten stehen zwei G1/4 zur Verfügung. Der NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper dürfte wohl für langsam drehende Lüfter bestens geeignet sein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] 360mm Triple Radiatoren im Vergleichstest Test*

*NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper Radiator 360*

  Originell in Typischen Alphacool gekennzeichneten Verpackung kommt der NexXxos XT45 in der Luftpolsterfolie eingepackt an. Das Zubehör ist in einer schwarzen Verpackung hinterlegt. Darin befinden sich insgesamt 24x M3 kupferfarbene Inbusschrauben, wovon die Hälfte 30mm sowie 35mm misst. Ausserdem sind noch für die vorgesehenen Anschlussmöglichkeiten vier Verschlussschrauben beigelegt. Damit kein Staub und Dreck in den Radiator gelangen kann, wurden alle sechs Anschlüsse mit Gummi- Pfropfen versehen, die sich leicht entfernen lassen.

* Technische Daten:*

  •    Material intern: Hauptanteil Kupfer  
  •    Material Gehäuse: Seitenteil Stahl, Gewindeeingänge Messing, Kammern Kupfer 
  •    Farbe: schwarz 
  •    Abmessungen (L x B x H): 415 x 45 x 125mm   
  •    Anschlussgewindegröße: 6x 1/4Zoll 
  •    Auslassgewindegröße: 1x 1/4Zoll 
  •    Lüftergewinde: M3 
  •    Druckgetestet: 1,5 Bar

* Lieferumfang:*

  •    1x Radiator
  •    4x kupferfarbene Verschlussschrauben
  •    12x kupferfarbene M3x30mm Inbusschrauben
  •    12x kupferfarbene M3x35mm Inbusschrauben





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der NexXxos XT45 misst eine Höhe von 46mm. Die Abstände der Lamellen sind absolut identisch zum nächsten und zeigen keinerlei fehler. Die Kammern am Radiator sind exzellent verlötet. Keinerlei Lötpunkte zu sehen. Die Lackierung ist durchgängig sauber und Lackspritzer sind nicht zu erkennen. Einzige Stelle die mir Negativ aber nicht störend aufgefallen ist ein 10mm großer Lackspritzer nahe einem Lüfter Schraubengewinde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Auf den Tisch gelegt und von oben betrachtet, ist die Lackierung des Exemplars komplett beidseitig durchgehend schwarz zwischen den Lamellen. Nimmt man den Radiator aber in die Hand und schaut aus allen Winkeln, sieht man das dieser Radiator etwas zu viel Farbe abgekriegt hat, was sich wahrscheinlich negativ in die Kühlung auswirken kann.   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## djnoob (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] 360mm Triple Radiatoren im Vergleichstest Test*

*NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper Radiator 360

*​ Der NexXxos UT60 ist schon länger in meinem Besitzt darum werde ich da nicht viel zu schreiben. Er kommt wie die anderen NexXxos Radiatoren in typisch gekennzeichnetem Alphacool Verpackung eingepackt in einem Luftpolsterfolie. Außer dem Radiator sind in der Verpackung noch Zubehöre hinterlegt. Drin befinden sich 24 Kupferfarbene Inbusschrauben. 12 der Schrauben haben eine Länge von 30mm wovon die anderen 12 Schrauben eine Länge von 35mm messen. Dazu sind noch fünf für die Restlichen Anschlussgewinden von insgesamt sieben beigelegt. Damit kein Staub und Dreck in den Radiator gelangen kann, wurden auch hier alle Anschlüsse mit Gummi- Pfropfen versehen, die man leicht entfernen kann.
​ * Technische Daten:

*​ •    Material intern: Hauptanteil Kupfer​ •    Material Gehäuse: Seitenteil Stahl, Gewindeeingänge Messing, Kammern Kupfer​ •    Farbe: schwarz​ •    Abmessungen (L x B x H): 415 x 60 x 125mm​ •    Anschlussgewindegröße: 6x 1/4Zoll​ •    Auslassgewindegröße: 1x 1/4Zoll​ •    Lüftergewinde: M3​ •    Druckgetestet: 1,5 Bar
​ * Lieferumfang:

*​ •    1x Radiator​ •    5x kupferfarbene Verschlussschrauben​ •    12x kupferfarbene M3x30mm Inbusschrauben​ •    12x kupferfarbene M3x35mm Inbusschrauben
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Der UT60 hat eine Höhe von 60mm. Die Abstände der Lamellen sind perfekt verarbeitet und zeigen keinerlei fehler. Die Lackierung wurde sehr sauber aufgetragen. Die aus Kupfer bestehenden Lamellen wurden wie die Vorgänger für einen Radiator mit einem Lamellenabstand von 30mm sehr groß gewählt.
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## djnoob (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] 360mm Triple Radiatoren im Vergleichstest Test*

_*NexXxos Monsta 360
*_​ Der Alphacool NexXxos Monsta 360 kommt nur in einer dicken Luftpolsterfolie eingepackt. Von Traditioneller Verpackung wie man es von Alphacool kennt, ist hier nichts zu sehen. Damit kein Staub und Dreck in den Radiator gelangen kann, wurden hier alle sieben Anschlüsse mit silbernen drei unterschiedlichen Verschlussschrauben versehen.
​ Technische Daten:​ •    Material intern: Hauptanteil Kupfer​ •    Material Gehäuse: Seitenteil Stahl, Gewindeeingänge Messing, Kammern Kupfer​ •    Farbe: schwarz​ •    Abmessungen (L x B x H): 410 x 80 x 121mm​ •    Anschlussgewindegröße: 6x 1/4Zoll​ •    Lüftergewinde: M3​ •    Druckgetestet: 1,5 Bar​ •    Gewicht: ca. 2.2 kg
​ Lieferumfang:​ •    1x Radiator​ •    5x kupferfarbene Verschlussschrauben​ •    12x kupferfarbene M3x30mm Inbusschrauben​ •    12x kupferfarbene M3x35mm Inbusschrauben
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Der Monsta ist das größte Modell aus der NexXxoS Serie.
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Die Lamellenabstände haben hier ebenfalls wie die Vorgänger Modelle ST30-60 einen Abstand von 30mm und wurden somit nicht verändert. Diese sind gut verarbeitet, perfekt durchgängig lackiert und zeigen keinerlei Bearbeitungsfehler. Nur fällt mir auf, das der Lack etwas zu viel aufgetragen wurde, was sich zum Test negativ auf die Kühlleistung auswirken tut. Durch die Bauhöhe von 86mm sowie einem Gewicht von 2,2kg dürfte er für viele Radi Fans bei der Auswahl ein Problem darstellen, da er wohl nicht in jedes Gehäuse wegen der Höhe passen könnte.
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] 360mm Triple Radiatoren im Vergleichstest Test*

_* Phobya G-Changer 360 V.2

*_​ Der Phobya G-Changer 360 V.2 kommt in den von Phobya geführten Firmenfarben Schwarz blau und rot daher. Er ist sicher in der Luftpolsterfolie verpackt und das Zubehör ist verlegt in einer kleinen Pappschachtel. Damit kein Staub und Dreck in den Radiator gelangen kann, wurden hier alle fünf Anschlüsse mit Gummi- Pfropfen versehen, die man leicht entfernen kann.
​ * Technische Daten:

*​ •    Material: Kupferlamellen, Vorkammern aus Messing​ •    Farbe: komplett Matt Schwarz​ •    Abmaße: (L x B x H): 416x125x60mm​ •    Anschlüsse: G1/4"​ •    Gewicht: ca. 1736g​ •    Montierbarkeit: von beiden Seiten für Lüfter oder als Halterung​ •    Gewindegröße Schrauben: M3​ •    Lüftergröße: 3x 120mm​ •    Druckgetestet: 2 Bar​ •    Sonstiges: Entlüftungsschraube
​ *  Lieferumfang:

*​ •    1x Radiator​ •    12x M3x30mm Inbusschrauben​ •    12x M3x35mm Inbusschrauben​ •    3x schwarze Verschlussschrauben
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Die Lamellenabstände des G-Changer haben einen Abstand von 30mm. Diese sind nicht ganz durchgängig lackiert. Schaut man sich den Radiator von allen Richtungen an, sieht man sehr schön, das 4/6 der Lamellen von 120mm anbringbarerer Lüfter, wenig Lackierung  drauf hat. Hier sieht man schon fast blankes Kupfer an den Lamellen, was m.M. nach ein Indiz für eine gute Kühlung sorgen dürfte.
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Ansonsten ist die Lackierung des Kühlers sehr gut aufgetragen und zeigt keine auffälligen Fehlerpunkte. Durch die Bauhöhe von 60mm sowie einem Gewicht von ca. 1,7 kg dürfte er bei der Auswahl von 360er Radiatoren kein Problem darstellen, da er wohl in die meisten Gehäuse passen sollte. Einziger Negativer Punkt, was mir aufgefallen ist, der Aufkleber nicht ganz gerade angebracht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] 360mm Triple Radiatoren im Vergleichstest Test*

_* HTSF2 3x120 LT

*_​ Der Watercool HTSF 2 ( Heattransformer 2 ) kommt ohne Karton, nur in einem Luftpolster umwickelt an. Wer hier Zubehör wie Schrauben sucht, der sollte sich die Folie genauer anschauen, denn diese kleben etwas versteckt an der Verpackung. Eine Bedienungsanleitung ist ebenfalls dabei.​ Zu erwerben gibt es die HTSF2 360mm in zwei Varianten, die sich nur von Material unterscheiden. Die LT und LTX Variante. Die LT Variante hat schwarze Seitenteile und Hochglanz polierte Endkammern auf beiden Seiten. Die LTX Variante ist dagegen komplett aus poliertem Edelstahl.
​ * Technische Daten:

*​ •    Material: Rohre Kupfer, Lamellen Aluminium​ •    Material Gehäuse: Stahlblech pulverbeschichtet, Edelstahl poliert​ •    Maße außen (L x B x H): 410x130x50 mm​ •    Gewicht: ca. 1550g​ •    Druckgetestet: 5 Bar​ •    Oberfläche: schwarz beschichtet​ •    Anschluss: 2x Gewinde G 1/4 Zoll
​ * Lieferumfang:

*​ •    1x Radiator​ •    Bedienungsanleitung​ •    Schrauben
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Der erste Eindruck des Radiators macht einen sehr edlen Eindruck. Auf dem zweiten Blick sieht man viele verbogene Lamellen, was natürlich nicht schön ist, aber der Kühlleistung nichts anhaben dürfte. Die Verarbeitung der Hochglanzpolierten Edelstahlblenden an den Endkammern weisen keinerlei Kratzer auf. Genau wie die Pulverbeschichteten Seitenteile, die schön und gleichmäßig aufgetragen worden sind. Nicht zu vergessen, das eingravierte Logo des Herstellers "HTSF2 Heattransformer 2“ sieht ebenfalls sehr gut aus.
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Die aus Messing hergestellten G1/4 Anschlüsse sind mit Elektrolyt-Kupfer Rohren verschweißt.​ In jeder Reihe der drei Ebenen, befinden sich sechs durchgehende Elektrolyt-Kupfer Rohre. Diese sollen für einen hohen Durchfluss bei guter Kühlung sorgen.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## djnoob (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] 360mm Triple Radiatoren im Vergleichstest Test*

_*Koolance 11-FPI Copper

*_​ Koolance ein Herstellername der für Qualität im höchsten Maße steht, präsentiert hier seine neuen Hochleistungsradiatoren. Nicht besonders dick eingepackt aber Transportsicher mit Schrauben dabei sieht man den Koolance 11-FPI Kühler.
​ * Technische Daten:

*​ •    Material: Kupferlamellen & Messingrohre​ •    Anschlussgröße: 1/4"​ •    Abmaße: (B x L x H): 12,7cm x 41,2cm x 3,8cm​ •    Lüftergewindegröße: M4​ •    Finnendichte: 11FPI (Finnen pro Zoll)​ •    Gewicht: 1100g
​ * Lieferumfang:

*​ •    1x Radiator​ •    12x M4x32mm Kreuz-Linsenkopfschrauben
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Dieser Radiator macht schon beim Öffnen und rausnehmen aus der Verpackung einen erstklassigen Eindruck. Betrachtet man die Optik des Radiators im Ganzen, macht er einen sehr edlen Eindruck. Die komplette Oberfläche ist schwarz glänzend lackiert. Die Lammellenoberseite wurde ebenfalls leicht mit schwarzem Lack versehen, so dass auch hier die Oberfläche schwarz erscheint. Beim genaueren Hinsehen erkennt man aber, dass die inneren Seiten der Finnen weiterhin kupferfarben sind. Hier wurde auf eine durchgehende Lackschicht wie bei allen anderen Wärmetauschern verzichtet. Das sorgt für einen besseren Wärmeabtransport vom Radiator an die Umgebungsluft. An der hinteren Seite fällt der Koolance Namensschriftzug auf. Dieser wurde mit weiß-mattem Lack aufgetragen. Die Gewinde zum Befestigen der Lüfter sind für M4 Schrauben ausgelegt und beidseitig vorhanden. Die Anschlussgröße ist 1/4Zoll was der Tradition im Wasserkühlungsbereich entspricht. ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] 360mm Triple Radiatoren im Vergleichstest Test*

*XSPC RX360 Triple Radiator

*​ Der XSPC RX360 Triple Radiator aus England kommt in einer weißem Verpackung. Er ist sicher in der Luftpolsterfolie verpackt und das Zubehör ist verlegt in einem kleinen Karton. Damit kein Staub und Dreck in den Radiator gelangen kann, wurden hier die zwei Anschlüsse mit weißen Plastik Verschlussschrauben versehen.
​ * Technische Daten:

*​ •    Farbe: matt schwarz Lackiert​ •    Abmaße:  125x58.5x410mm (BxHxT)​ •    Gewicht: ca. 1.4 kg​ •    Material: Kupfer, Messing​ •    Anschlüsse: 2x G1/4"​ •    Besonderes: 3 x Wasserkanäle in der Höhe
​ *  Lieferumfang:

*​ •    1x Radiator​ •    12x M3x30mm Schrauben​ •    UNC 6-32 Gewindeschrauben
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Hier hat sich der Hersteller XSPC für eine raue, schwarz-matte Farbe entschieden. Der erste Blick auf die Lamellen zeigt keinerlei Kupferfarbene Reste. Bei genauem Betrachten der Lamellen sieht man aber genau, das hier auf eine durchgehende Lackierung verzichtet worden ist. Somit bleibt wie auch bei allen anderen Wärmetauschern nur die Oberfläche lackiert. Die angebrachte Lackierung des Radiators weist auf eine professionelle Lackierungsarbeit und macht den Eindruck, als ob der Kühler nicht so anfällig für Kratzer wäre. Durch die Bauhöhe von 63mm sowie einem Gewicht von ca. 1,4kg dürfte er für viele Kühler Fans von XSPC bei der Auswahl kein Problem darstellen, da er wohl in viele Gehäuse passen dürfte. Das XSPC Logo wurde auf beiden Seiten gepresst und macht ebenfalls einen sehr guten Eindruck beim Betrachten des Kühlers.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## djnoob (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] 360mm Triple Radiatoren im Vergleichstest Test*

_* Aquacomputer Airplex Modularity System 360 mm, Alu-Lamellen, ein Kreislauf, Edelstahl-Seitenteile*_

  Zum Schluss präsentiere ich euch von dem Deutschen Hersteller Aquacomputer stammenden Airplex Modularity System, der in einem großen Karton mit Styropor als Abstandshalter gegen jeglichen Schaden gesichert ist. Hier fehlt jegliches Zubehör wie Schrauben bzw. Anleitung.

*Technische Daten:*

  •    Material: Rohre Kupfer, Lamellen Aluminium
  •    Material Gehäuse: Seitenteile aus Delrin & Stahlblech poliert, Aluminium Lamellen
  •    Maße außen (L x B x H): 410x145x60 mm
  •    Gewicht: ca. 2.025g
  •    Druckgetestet: 5 Bar
  •    Anschluss: 6x Gewinde G 1/4 Zoll

* Lieferumfang:*

  •1x Radiator




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Aus der Verpackung genommen, sieht man die wunderbar verarbeiteten Seitenteile aus Stahl. Nicht mal bei genauem Betrachten, findet man Kratzer. Die Seitenteile sind aus Delrin Hergestellt. Die Anschlussmöglichkeiten befinden sich alle auf einer Seite. Man findet auf der oberen sowie unteren Seite jeweils zwei G1/4 Anschlüsse sowie jeweils einen auf der ober- und unteren Seite des Radiators. Bis auf ein paar verbogene Lamellen an den Kanten, ist die Verarbeitung wie schon erwähnt Top. Die Lamellenabstände betragen 30mm parallel zum nächsten. Es befinden sich auf drei Ebenen insgesamt 21 Kupferrohre.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## djnoob (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] 360mm Triple Radiatoren im Vergleichstest Test*

* Technische Details : Hardware*

  • Gehäuse: Corsair 800D
  • Netzteil: Seasonic X-560
  • Mainboard: Asus Maximus IV Extreme P67 B3
  • CPU: Intel 2500k 5GhZ 1,376v
  • SSD: 830 Samsung 128GB
  • HDD: Hitachi HDS721010DLE630 1TB
  • GPU: 570GTX Evga RAM-Takt: 950 MHz / Core-Takt: 930 MHz (732 MHz) = +27% / Shader-Takt: 1860 MHz (1464 MHz) = +27%
  • Ram: 4x2 GB Corsair Dominator 1866MhZ CL8 1,5v
  • Lüfter: Enermax UCTA14N-R T.B. Apollish Rot 140
  • Lüfter: 3x Noiseblocker PL-2
  • Wärmeleitpaste: Arctic MX-4





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Technische Details: Wasserkühlung:*

  • Mainboard: EK Water Blocks EK-FB ASUS Max4 Extreme - EN (Nickel)
  • Arbeitsspeicher: EK Water Blocks EK-RAM Dominator X4 RAM
  • Steuergerät: Aquaero 5 Pro
  • Pumpe: Laing DDC
  • Grafikkarte: Koolance VID-NX580
  • Durchflussmesser: Aquacomputer "high flow"
  • Thermosensor: Phobya Temperatursensor inline G1/4
  • Anschlüsse: Alphacool 16/10
  • Schlauch: Tygon R3603 Schlauch 15,9/9,5mm (3/8"ID)
  • Ausgleichsbehälter: EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-Res 140 Laing DDC Acetal
  • Wasser: Mayhems "red"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kreislauf*

  1. Ausgleichsbehälter
  2. Pumpe
  3. Durchflussmesser
  4. Grafikkarte
  5. Radiator
  6. CPU
  7. Mainboard
  8. Temperatursensor
  9. Arbeitsspeicher


* Ablauf der Messung*

  Bei diesem Test belaste ich den Prozessor eine Stunde lang mit einem fixierten Prime Wert von 12K. Das fixieren des Wertes ist deshalb so wichtig, weil sonst unter Umständen Schwankungen auftreten können, die man bei so einem Test nicht gebrauchen kann. Außerdem erzeugt 12K im Prime
  eine immense höchst Temperaturen in sehr kurzer Zeit. Der 140er Gehäuselüfter arbeitet bei diesem Test mit 360 Umdrehungen.
  Die Radiatoren werden extern mit 3x120er Noiseblocker PL2 gekühlt. Jeder Kühler wird mit 500, 800 und 1200 Upm belüftet. Zur Messung der Wassertemperatur dient ein Thermosensor der im Kühlkreis untergebracht ist. Die Umgebungstemperatur nehme ich durch das anbringen einen Thermosensors, den ich unmittelbar vor den Ansaugenden Lüfter anbringen. Die Ergebnisse werden durch das dividieren der Wassertemperatur zur Lufttemperatur entnehmen. Dadurch ermittel ich die Delta K Werte. Je geringer diese Ausfallen, desto Leistungsfähiger sind meine getesteten Radiatoren. Um das vermeiden der Temperaturunterschiede auszuschließen, habe ich mich entschlossen, die Radiatoren wegen der 100%igen entlüften extern zu testen, da in meinem Gehäuse das entlüften eine Immense Arbeit macht. Die Leistungsaufnahme des Rechners mittels Prime (12k) und eines Strommessgeräts zeigt gemessene 287 Watt. Zimmertemperatur Durchschnittlich: 24,3°



*Durchfluss in Liter/Stunde*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Wie man sehen kann, haben die Rohrradiatoren nicht immer die Nase vorne. Hier sieht man sehr gut, wie der ST45 die Nase wenn auch minimal gegen seine dicke Schwester den UT60 die Nase vorne hat.
  Mein schönster Kandidat der "Airplex" hat leider nicht den größten Durchfluss. Aber wie wir schon von vorher wissen, hat Durchfluss wenig mit der Kühlleistung zu tun.

*Temperaturdifferenz **Umgebung** -Wasser Delta K** 500 *_*Upm*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Mein Kandidat aus dem Hause Phobya, führt die Tabelle vor dem XSPC Radiator. Alle anderen Radiatoren  können da nicht mithalten und ziehen mit minimalen Temperaturunterschieden hinterher. Leider hat bei mir der Airplex nicht zeigen können, wie gut er wirklich kühlen kann und reiht sich auf den letzten Platz.

*Temperaturdifferenz **Umgebung **-Wasser Delta K **800 *_*Upm*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Im 800 Upm Bereich spielt der XSPC seine volle Stärke aus und platziert sich auf den 1. Platz. Auch hier ist deutlich zu erkennen, dass der Airplex andere Stärken hat, als nur zu kühlen.

*Temperaturdifferenz Umgebung -Wasser Delta K **1200 Upm*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Der Phobya G-Changer sowie der XPSC RX 360 platzieren sich auch bei 1200 Upm auf den ersten Rangplatz, gefolgt vom UT60. Leider ist auch hier zu sehen, dass der Watercool & Airplex nicht mithalten kann.

_*Preise*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Hier könnt ihr euch die Preise ansehen und selber ein Kopf machen, welches für euch in Frage kommen könnte. Die Preise variieren von ca. 40€ bis 140€. 

​


----------



## djnoob (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] 360mm Triple Radiatoren im Vergleichstest Test*

*Fazit*
​ Nach über zwei Wochen Arbeit und einem erstaunlichen Ergebnis, ziehe ich nun das Fazit aus dem Test. Bis auf ein paar verbogene Lamellen des einen oder anderen Radiators, waren alle in einem einwandfreien Zustand. Der XSPC Kühler sowie der Phobya G-Changer zeigen ihre volle Kühlleistung in allen drei Testverfahren. Auch der aus dem Hause kommende UT60 von Alphacool, platziert sich in fast allen Tests auf den dritten Platz. Lediglich bei 1200 Upm wird er vom NexXxos Monsta überholt und platziert sich auf den 4. Platz. Traurig und leider mit vielen wiederholungsversuchen konnten wir den Watercool HTSF2 und den Airplex nicht nach oben pushen. Die beiden Rohrradiatoren haben in unserem Test leider nicht mehr als die anderen Kandidaten kühlen können. Somit haben die beiden den letzten Platz belegt. Was den Aquacomputer Airplex aber belangt, bietet dieser Kühler viel mehr, als eine bescheidende Kühlleistung. Denn er ist der einzige Modulare Kühler, den man individuell mit Aquacomputer Produkte erweitern kann. Deswegen ist er auch der teuerste Wärmetauscher.​ Der Koolance 30-FPI spielt in all unseren Test in der mittleren Reihe mit, genauso wie der dicke Brummer Alphacool Monsta. Beide zeigen exzellente Kühlleistung, auch wenn sie es nicht in unserem Test auf den 1. Platz geschafft haben. Lediglich unser Wärmetauscher Monsta, der leider durch seine dicke Bauweise nicht in alle Gehäuse passt und somit ein Radiator für Freaks bleibt. Ansonsten haben wir in unserem Test zwischen den Kühlern maximale Temperaturunterschiede von 2,3°.
​ Meine persönliche Award Vergabe sieht folgendermaßen aus:
​ * Phobya G-Changer 360 V.2 & XSPC RX360 & *​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ * Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 & Aquacomputer Airplex *​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ _*Koolance 30-FPI & Watercool HTSF2 & NexXxos Monsta *_​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ *Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 & Alphacool NexXxoS ST45 *​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ _*[FONT=&quot]Die Awards werden von uns wegen der Kühlleistung, Durchflusswerte,  Verarbeitung, Verpackung und Zubehör vergeben und ist unsere Persönliche  Meinung.[/FONT]*_​


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] 360mm Triple Radiatoren im Vergleichstest Test*

Du bist CPU-only auf ein Delta von >16 K mit einem 1200rpm 360er gekommen? 

(Ansonsten: Netter Test. Aber den Text würde ich noch einmal korrekturlesen und die Angaben bei den Radiatoren -z.B. Gewicht, Lamellendichte- vereinheitlichen)


----------



## djnoob (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] 360mm Triple Radiatoren im Vergleichstest Test*

Jep, so ist. Beachte dabei die Raum Temperatur und sonst alles was noch im Kreislauf mit dran hängt.
Joa das ist eine gute Idee


----------



## DjTomCat (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] 360mm Triple Radiatoren im Vergleichstest Test*

Sehr schöner Test


----------



## FabsSpeed (7. Januar 2013)

Super Test. Es bestätigt mich, dass ich mit meinen 3 x XSPC Kühlern die richtige Wahl getroffen habe für meinen neuen Aufbau.


----------



## mmayr (12. Januar 2013)

Der Test ist echt gut gemacht! Bravo!

Allerdings denke ich, dass du die Delta zw. Luft und Wasser nicht durch DIVIDIEREN ermittelst, oder?


----------



## Klutten (12. Januar 2013)

> In meinem heutigen Review...





> Die Awards werden von uns ... vergeben und ist unsere Persönliche Meinung.



 Schreibst und erarbeitest du deine Sachen jetzt selbst oder hast du Unterstützung?


----------



## djnoob (12. Januar 2013)

Alles selbst. Wird korrigiert . Danke


----------



## FabsSpeed (13. Januar 2013)

Wirklich super review


----------



## djnoob (13. Januar 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Schreibst und erarbeitest du deine Sachen jetzt selbst oder hast du Unterstützung?


 Habs mal geändert


----------



## Klutten (13. Januar 2013)

Alleine beim Überfliegen der Texte sehe ich immer noch 5-6 Stellen, wo du von "wir" oder "uns" schreibst.  

Gib dir mal etwas Mühe du Noob. *Scherz*


----------



## djnoob (13. Januar 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Alleine beim Überfliegen der Texte sehe ich immer noch 5-6 Stellen, wo du von "wir" oder "uns" schreibst.
> 
> Gib dir mal etwas Mühe du Noob. *Scherz*


 Falls jetzt noch was sein sollte . .


----------



## smoGG (13. Januar 2013)

Sehr schöner Test, hab den Phobya g-Charger selber und bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2013)

djnoob schrieb:


> Falls jetzt noch was sein sollte . .


 
Meinste sowas wie Fehler?
Hier mal ein best-of:

" ... ist verlegt in einem kleinen Karton, die gerade mal die breite der Original Verpackung misst."
"Wie die Bezeichnung ST30 schon sagt, hat dieser Radiator eine Höhe exakte Höhe von 295mm"
"Lamellenabstand von 30mm"

Von sowas wie Groß-/Kleinschreibung, Satzbau oder der Wahl des passenden Verbs ("Der Radiator misst eine Höhe ...") fängt man besser gar nicht erst an - aber da habe ich ja schon einmal drauf hingewiesen


----------



## Sysnet (14. Januar 2013)

Bitte auch korrigieren:

NexXxos ST30
NexXxos *XT*45
NexXxos *UT*60

Habe übrigens selbst den UT60 und bin immer noch sehr angetan. Ein wirklich guter Radiator.


----------



## Urban51 (9. März 2013)

ich finde, 1K Temperaturdifferenz rechtfertigt nicht eine Verdreifachung des Kaufpreises. Und auf den Bildern ist auf den ersten Blick kein doller Unterschied der äußerlichen Wertigkeit festzustellen, wie es zB bei Towerkühlern der Fall ist.


----------



## Knappknacks (23. März 2013)

Danke


----------



## tollhouse (21. April 2013)

super Sache, da fühlt man sich bestätigt, wenn man in sein Gehäuse schaut!


----------



## illousion (9. Mai 2013)

Hmmm... mir fehlt der relativ neue 360er von coolgate, in fullcopper sieht der ziemlich nice aus, wüsste gerne wie das da mit der Leistung ist (:


----------



## djnoob (9. Mai 2013)

Jo von mir gibts derzeit und auch für die nahe Zukunft keine Reviews mehr, kannst aber gerne mal testen und berichten


----------



## vinu.snake (24. August 2015)

Dauemen hoch für die Zeit und Mühe die Du ddir gemacht hast ... auch wenn ich das erst per google gefunden habe finde ich den test super da er eingies an Aufschlussreichen Infos gibt beim planen einer Wasserkühlung..  danke


----------



## Gromyröesku (4. April 2016)

Ich habe vor mir ein Corsair Graphite Series 780T Gehäuse zuzulegen. In der Gebrauchsanleitung steht für 2 x 360 Radiatoren geeignet. Heißt das, daß keiner der von Dir getesteten Rediatoren hineinpaßt? Oder meint der Wert 360 mm, daß 3 x 120 Lüfter auf den Radiator passen? Danke im Voraus.


----------



## SpatteL (4. April 2016)

Genau, ein 360er Radi ist für drei 120mm Lüfter.


----------



## Gromyröesku (4. April 2016)

Vielen Dank!

PS: Deine Spule ist super klasse


----------



## SpatteL (4. April 2016)

Gromyröesku schrieb:


> PS: Deine Spule ist super klasse


Danke, bin nur leider schon ewig nicht mehr dazu gekommen was neues zu machen. 

MfG


----------



## Gromyröesku (6. April 2016)

*AW: [Review] 360mm Triple Radiatoren im Vergleichstest Test*

Eine Frage - XSPC RX360 V3 ist 2 mal 2. und 1 mal 1. im Test - wieso ist er leer (ohne Award) ausgegangen.  Ist doch ein toller Radi - im Sonderheft PCGH Wasserkühlung 01 2016 ist er sogar Testsieger.


----------



## Thor76 (6. April 2016)

Der XSPC ist doch zusammen mit dem Phobya auf Platz 1 gelandet mit entsprechendem Award


----------



## Gromyröesku (6. April 2016)

Oh - sorry, sorry - hab's glatt übersehen. Dann ist die Welt in Ordnung  
Danke!


----------

